# No eth0 in vmware WS6.5 [SOLVED]

## Johnyp

Hi all,

Just building a virtual gentoo setup in VMware Workstation 6.5 which will later run on VMware ESXi server. I've followed the official install guide and have enabled a bunch of network card drivers in kernel before installing it, but on boot machine comes up with:

```
Starting eth0 

bringing up eth0

dhcp

network interface eth0 does not exist  [!!]

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

lo came up fine.

...........................

Appears can't use the enhanced Vmware network adapter, but have to emulate Intel's e1000 gigabit adapter.

Add into the .vmx file for the vm

```

ethernet0.virtualDev = "e1000"

```

----------

